# Problème de sauvegarde avec Time Machine + Time Capsule



## tootsweet (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens d'investir dans une Time Capsule pour sauvegarder mon MacBook Pro et le MacBook de mon amie.
J'ai réussi la sauvegarde initiale pour les deux ordinateurs sans trop de problème. Les jours qui ont suivi, Time Machine a réalisé des sauvegardes toutes les heures pour des volumes normaux (d'à peu près une centaine de MB). Rien d'anormal. Mais hier soir, Time Machine est parti sur une sauvegarde de plus de 32 GB alors que je n'avais pratiquement rien modifié sur l'ordinateur (je parle ici du MacBook Pro) ! J'ai donc appelé Apple qui m'a expliqué que c'était peut-être normal et de laisser faire, car si cela ne se produisait qu'une fois, il n'y avait pas de quoi s'inquiéter, blah, blah, blah...
Je laisse faire la sauvegarde et ce matin, vlan, rebelote ! Time Machine repart sur une sauvegarde de 32 GB sans raison et je me dis qu'à ce rythme là il va me falloir un disque dur externe de mille milliards de terabites pour tenir !

Blague à part, je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire car en plus ces sauvegardes intempestives ralentissent énormément le fonctionnement. J'ai l'impression qu'elles sont dues à mon utilisation de VM Ware Fusion car je pense que c'est à chaque fois que je travaille côté PC que ce problème apparaît, mais malheureusement je n'en suis pas certain. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur le problème ou l'a t-il déjà rencontré ?

Pour l'instant j'ai effacé le contenu de ma Time Capsule et je vais refaire une sauvegarde initiale mais j'aimerais éviter de devoir refaire ça tous les 2 jours !

Voilà, toute suggestion sera la bienvenue.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et patience !

Cordialement,
Clément.

P.S : D'après moi le problème ne se produit pas sur le MacBook de mon amie...


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

Tu devrais exclure de la sauvegarde TimeMachine le dossier des  "machines virtuelles" de VMWare (dans ton dossier Utilisateurs/documents)
Chaque fois que tu utilises VMWare la machine virtuelle est modifiée et TimeMachine va vouloir en faire une sauvegarde.
(par contre je suis surpris de la taille... moi ma machine virtuelle Windows XP ne fait que 3 ou 4 Go, pas 32 Go!!)


----------



## tootsweet (22 Octobre 2009)

Salut Rémy et merci !

OK, je vais essayer ça.
Et oui, c'est bien 32 GB à chaque fois... C'est bizarre. Peut-être est-ce dû au fait que j'utilise un logiciel de traduction (Wordfast) sur VM Ware et qu'avec la segmentation cela créé beaucoup d'informations mais ça me paraît beaucoup quand même...


----------



## napalmatt (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec r e m y, il faudrait supprimer ce répertoire de ta sauvegarde pour tester ; tu peux aussi vérifier la taille de ta machine virtuelle, si elle fait dans les 32 GB, c'est gagné, c'est que c'était bien ça.
Pour ma part, ma machine virtuelle Windows XP fait dans les 12 Go, mais j'ai deux trois logiciels gourmands en taille.
Le MacBook de ton amie a t il une machine virtuelle ? Si non, ça confirme a priori fortement d'où vient le "souci".


----------



## tootsweet (22 Octobre 2009)

Tiens je viens de l'exclure et la taille est bien de 33 GB donc cela doit être ça ! Merci encore, je refais une sauvegarde initiale et je suis le comportement...

Bonne journée !

Clément.


----------



## ronparchita (7 Janvier 2012)

tootsweet a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je viens d'investir dans une Time Capsule pour sauvegarder mon MacBook Pro et le MacBook de mon amie.
> J'ai réussi la sauvegarde initiale pour les deux ordinateurs sans trop de problème. (...).



Bonjour,

Te souviens tu comment tu as fait pour y arriver ?
Est-ce que les sauvegardes d'un ordi sont confidentielles pour l'utilisateur du second ?
D'avance merci,


----------

